# I would like a chat room!



## SDKath (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi there,

I would really love it if the mods can put up a chat room for us.  Is there a way to arrange it.  I know the timeshareforums site has one and we use it sometimes.  Any way we can have our own??  Please?

 Katherine


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 26, 2008)

Oooooohhhh!  That WOULD be cool!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 26, 2008)

quite a few other things in the line of "items to do" before a chat room comes to the top.

I will keep it on the todo list however.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 26, 2008)

Can we have an area for TRIP REPORTS?  Boy that would be great, or a place to put travel itenaries? Hey if everyone else is asking for stuff I figured I would chime in..


----------



## SDKath (Feb 26, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> quite a few other things in the line of "items to do" before a chat room comes to the top.
> 
> I will keep it on the todo list however.



LOL.  I am sure you guys are busy!  Can we help in any way?  DH is computer guru and builds/runs websites for a living.  Just PM me.  

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Can we have an area for TRIP REPORTS?  Boy that would be great, or a place to put travel itenaries? Hey if everyone else is asking for stuff I figured I would chime in..



It's fine to post trip reports and travel itineraries in the "Resort Regions" forums - you will see quite a few of them there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 26, 2008)

well..its not so much busy...as concentrated on other items to complete before starting another.

if the only thing to worry about were the "installation" of a chat room feature on the bbs...it'd be done already.


----------



## mamiecarter (Feb 28, 2008)

*What is a chat room as opposed to a forum?*

I do not know what a chat room is. How do they work? How is it different from what TUG has now?


----------



## tonyg (Jun 5, 2008)

We are having a general chat this Sunday night (June 8) after 7 PM at: www.timeshareforums.com 
Tuggers are welcome to join in, but registration may be required at the TS4M's site. Try accessing the chat room before Sunday if you plan to participate. Inability to access the chat room might be a problem if you do not have  updated Java software.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 5, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Can we have an area for TRIP REPORTS?  Boy that would be great, or a place to put travel itenaries? Hey if everyone else is asking for stuff I figured I would chime in..




We have a trip report oy (I'm the moderator) but I always check out tug. We are two wonderful groups.  shaggy


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2008)

shagnut said:


> We have a trip report oy (I'm the moderator) but I always check out tug. We are two wonderful groups.  shaggy



Just to clarify, I believe Shaggy is saying that TS4Ms has a Trip Report Forum.


----------

